# Longboards To Be Replaced at Maui Ocean Club



## BocaBoy (May 6, 2014)

Yesterday I received the spring newsletter to MOC Owners.  There were a number of positive things in the letter, but the one I found particularly promising concerns Longboards Restaurant.  I have long been disappointed in the quality of this restaurant, especially given its high cost.  It also was open only for dinner.

The letter states that the resort's planned "improvements and enhancements" for 2014 include:  "Longboards Restaurant will be replaced by the new Ka'anapali Grille & Tap Room and will be open breakfast, lunch and dinner."

I see no downside to this and hopefully it will be a restaurant worthy of its superb oceanfront location.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 6, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Yesterday I received the spring newsletter to MOC Owners.  There were a number of positive things in the letter, but the one I found particularly promising concerns Longboards Restaurant.  I have long been disappointed in the quality of this restaurant, especially given its high cost.  It also was open only for dinner.
> 
> The letter states that the resort's planned "improvements and enhancements" for 2014 include:  "Longboards Restaurant will be replaced by the new Ka'anapali Grille & Tap Room and will be open breakfast, lunch and dinner."
> 
> I see no downside to this and hopefully it will be a restaurant worthy of its superb oceanfront location.


Wonder if they'll replace Long Boards at the Ko'Olina TS also?


----------



## GregT (May 6, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Yesterday I received the spring newsletter to MOC Owners.  There were a number of positive things in the letter, but the one I found particularly promising concerns Longboards Restaurant.  I have long been disappointed in the quality of this restaurant, especially given its high cost.  It also was open only for dinner.
> 
> The letter states that the resort's planned "improvements and enhancements" for 2014 include:  "Longboards Restaurant will be replaced by the new Ka'anapali Grille & Tap Room and will be open breakfast, lunch and dinner."
> 
> I see no downside to this and hopefully it will be a restaurant worthy of its superb oceanfront location.



I agree -- that's good news -- Longboard's has been a sub-par food/drink option for awhile, I hope a change will bring an upgrade here. 

Thanks for posting this -- did you get an email or hardcopy letter?

Best,

Greg


----------



## larryallen (May 6, 2014)

Hope they change it up at Ko Olina too!


----------



## Bill4728 (May 6, 2014)

MOC used to have a Deli serving breakfast and lunch where the starbuck is now. I'm sure starbuck sell food to but it just isn't the same "real food". So we also will look forward to a new choice at MOC


----------



## jeepie (May 6, 2014)

*Timing?*

Sounds like a good move. Any idea on the timing of the new restaurant opening?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 6, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> MOC used to have a Deli serving breakfast and lunch where the starbuck is now. I'm sure starbuck sell food to but it just isn't the same "real food". So we also will look forward to a new choice at MOC



They still sell some food there in a smaller setting. I always though they had decent offerings from that small little grill, nice hamburgers and sandwichs for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I wish they would have expanded that grill instead of putting in the Starbucks which no one in my family likes.


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 6, 2014)

GregT said:


> -- did you get an email or hardcopy letter?



I didn't get it either way, it's not on the Owner's tab for the resort...


----------



## BocaBoy (May 7, 2014)

GregT said:


> I agree -- that's good news -- Longboard's has been a sub-par food/drink option for awhile, I hope a change will bring an upgrade here.
> 
> Thanks for posting this -- did you get an email or hardcopy letter?
> 
> ...


I got it in a hard copy via regular mail.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 7, 2014)

jeepie said:


> Sounds like a good move. Any idea on the timing of the new restaurant opening?



All the letter said was it would be in 2014.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 7, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Wonder if they'll replace Long Boards at the Ko'Olina TS also?



The Longboards at Ko Olina has the same name as the MOC restaurant, but the restaurants are not similar exept that they are both operated by Marriott as opposed to an independent restaurant chain.  I don't think there is any other connection between the two except for the name, so I would not expect the MOC decision to carry over to Ko Olina.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> The Longboards at Ko Olina has the same name as the MOC restaurant, but the restaurants are not similar exept that they are both operated by Marriott as opposed to an independent restaurant chain.  I don't think there is any other connection between the two except for the name, so I would not expect the MOC decision to carry over to Ko Olina.



I did not realize that Longboards was operated by Marriott. Never really thought about it I suppose. So is the new restaurant going to be outsourced, or still operated by the same management with the same chefs?

I suppose being open for breakfast and lunch may be a plus, but if the same management at the restaurant exists with the same chefs won't the food be equally as bad? A different name probably won't change anything.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 7, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I did not realize that Longboards was operated by Marriott. Never really thought about it I suppose. So is the new restaurant going to be outsourced, or still operated by the same management with the same chefs?
> 
> I suppose being open for breakfast and lunch may be a plus, but if the same management at the restaurant exists with the same chefs won't the food be equally as bad? A different name probably won't change anything.



If its of good quality it will be well received for sure. I'd love to have a place that we could enjoy multiple times during our stay and receive the MAR points as a bonus.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 7, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I did not realize that Longboards was operated by Marriott. Never really thought about it I suppose. So is the new restaurant going to be outsourced, or still operated by the same management with the same chefs?
> 
> I suppose being open for breakfast and lunch may be a plus, but if the same management at the restaurant exists with the same chefs won't the food be equally as bad? A different name probably won't change anything.



I do not know if the new restaurant will be Marriott operated or outsourced.  But even if it is Marriott operated, I would not assume the same management.  I suspect (and hope) it will be a brand new operation.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 7, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> The Longboards at Ko Olina has the same name as the MOC restaurant, but the restaurants are not similar exept that they are both operated by Marriott as opposed to an independent restaurant chain.  I don't think there is any other connection between the two except for the name, so I would not expect the MOC decision to carry over to Ko Olina.


Doesn't look like they have a Longboards at any of the Kauai Marriott TS's.  Wonder why they only picked Maui & Ko'Olina?


----------



## myhrse11 (May 7, 2014)

At Waiohai there really isn't a place for a full restaurant. There is only the marketplace and the Honu bar. On Kauai they tend to use more local sourcing of foods and vendors.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 7, 2014)

myhrse11 said:


> At Waiohai there really isn't a place for a full restaurant. There is only the marketplace and the Honu bar. On Kauai they tend to use more local sourcing of foods and vendors.



They actually used to have a full restaurant at Waiohai, the Kiawe Grill.  It was an outdoor restaurant in the open space near the marketplace.  It was not bad but did not get even patronage to be successful.  I forget what is located there now.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 7, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Doesn't look like they have a Longboards at any of the Kauai Marriott TS's.  Wonder why they only picked Maui & Ko'Olina?



Don't read too much into this.  The Longboards at Ko Olina used to have a different name until maybe three or so years ago, but the new name does not mean the restaurant bears any resemblance to the Maui restaurant.


----------



## sjsharkie (May 7, 2014)

I think there is a slim probability that this will result in a dramatic change in the quality of the food.  From my experience the last time I ate there, the bar is low so any improvement will be welcome.

The restaurant has a captive audience, and I think Marriott is trying to extract maximum margin out of the place.  As a result, they don't have to focus on quality of the fare -- as long as it meets a minimum bar, people will continue to frequent it given the location.

That means designing a menu that will accommodate higher margins and also hiring talent that is probably at the lower end of the pay scale for those positions.  This enables them to extract maximum profitability at the price point the location will allow.

Just my opinion.  I'm hoping for a grand change, but I think it will likely be much more of the same.  Call me a pessimist...

-ryan


----------



## BocaBoy (May 7, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> I think there is a slim probability that this will result in a dramatic change in the quality of the food.  From my experience the last time I ate there, the bar is low so any improvement will be welcome.
> 
> The restaurant has a captive audience, and I think Marriott is trying to extract maximum margin out of the place.  As a result, they don't have to focus on quality of the fare -- as long as it meets a minimum bar, people will continue to frequent it given the location.
> 
> ...



We will see.  I don't read the change that way at all.  If that was the desire, why change?  We will see.

As for the captive audience, that is only true to an extent.  There are so many places MOC guests can easily walk to that they don't have to eat there.  And Longboards' oceanfront location could make it a draw for non-guests if the quality were there.  Longboards always seems much easier to get into as a walk up customer than most of its oceanfront competitors.


----------



## sjsharkie (May 7, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> We will see.  I don't read the change that way at all.  If that was the desire, why change?  We will see.
> 
> As for the captive audience, that is only true to an extent.  There are so many places MOC guests can easily walk to that they don't have to eat there.  And Longboards' oceanfront location could make it a draw for non-guests if the quality were there.  Longboards always seems much easier to get into as a walk up customer than most of its oceanfront competitors.



By captive audience I didn't mean that there were no options within walking distance.  For convenience sake, there isn't much else on property and the $10 coupon you get at checkin funnels even more guests towards there.  Inevitably, you end up eating there at least once while staying at MOC for the first time (at least I got suckered into it).  It may be easier to get into as a walk up but it was still busy IMHO at peak lunch and dinner time at least during the periods I visited MOC.

But you're right -- why change?  I suspect it wasn't meeting financial goals and it is hard to change a reputation nowadays without changing over the entire restaurant -- this place gets 3 stars on Yelp which is just so-so.  So maybe they are trying to improve things.  Or maybe they are just trying to get a fresh start with a new concept to bring people in.  It doesn't mean the food quality will necessarily be better.

-ryan


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 7, 2014)

The food is just awful is the best way to describe it. Overpriced and poorly made. If it wasn't for the GC we received for going to a presentation, I would not have gone back. Brutal to the extreme.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 7, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> It may be easier to get into as a walk up but it was still busy IMHO at peak lunch and dinner time at least during the periods I visited MOC.


 We usually go to MOC in the peak February season and it has never been open for lunch--only for dinner.  So I assumed they never served lunch.  When were you there that they were open for lunch?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2014)

I don't understand why restaurants at resorts have to price themselves so high. A location like Longboards at MOC was great. They could get a lot of walk in customers if they had good food and decent prices. Are they even paying rent? I would think if the space is owned by Marriott, then the only fees associated with it are for their utilities usage and taxes.

They seem to want to try to keep increasing prices in order to increase margins. What ends up happening is they decrease margins because people won't come in and pay those prices for marginal food. So there is a lot of waste.

Good food and good prices will keep people coming back. Unfortunately their reputation has caught up to them it seems and they are trying to get away from that with the name change.


----------



## sjsharkie (May 8, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> We usually go to MOC in the peak February season and it has never been open for lunch--only for dinner.  So I assumed they never served lunch.  When were you there that they were open for lunch?



Mea culpa.  I think I may have confused the Longboards in Ko Olina with MOC.  Both locations were not very memorable.

-ryan


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 8, 2014)

When they changed from Va Bene to Longboards, there wasn't much of a difference, other than a face lift.  The meals we were familiar with were virtually unchanged.

They may do the same thing again.

Then again, after seeing how our current GM effectively replaced the Market Place with Starbucks, we may be looking at a step change here.

Time will tell...


----------



## BocaBoy (May 8, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> Mea culpa.  I think I may have confused the Longboards in Ko Olina with MOC.  Both locations were not very memorable.
> 
> -ryan


Yes, that would explain it because the one at Ko Olina is open for lunch.  I agree, not very memorable either place.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't understand why restaurants at resorts have to price themselves so high. A location like Longboards at MOC was great. They could get a lot of walk in customers if they had good food and decent prices. Are they even paying rent? I would think if the space is owned by Marriott, then the only fees associated with it are for their utilities usage and taxes.
> 
> They seem to want to try to keep increasing prices in order to increase margins. What ends up happening is they decrease margins because people won't come in and pay those prices for marginal food. So there is a lot of waste.
> 
> Good food and good prices will keep people coming back. Unfortunately their reputation has caught up to them it seems and they are trying to get away from that with the name change.



I agree.  Or with the Longboards location at MOC they could put in a high end restaurant and charge high prices.  But high prices for mediocre food doesn't cut it.


----------



## myhrse11 (May 8, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> They actually used to have a full restaurant at Waiohai, the Kiawe Grill.  It was an outdoor restaurant in the open space near the marketplace.  It was not bad but did not get even patronage to be successful.  I forget what is located there now.



It's just a lounge area and they hold meetings there. Even when it was a restaurant it wasn't open every day. Never dined there unless it was a night with entertainment. They didn't cook much of the food but brought it in and reheated or finished prepping there. The menu was limited.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 9, 2014)

myhrse11 said:


> It's just a lounge area and they hold meetings there. Even when it was a restaurant it wasn't open every day. Never dined there unless it was a night with entertainment. *They didn't cook much of the food but brought it in and reheated or finished prepping there. The menu was limited.*



Not always true.  When we bought at Waiohai maybe 8-10 years ago it was open for breakfast and dinner every day (or maybe 6 days a week) and they in fact cooked the food there.  The menu in my opinion was a satisfactory size (not huge but typical) and I thought it was pretty good.  In those days marriott.com also offered cash reservations which included a daily buffet breakfast at the Kiawe Grill.  Then they went to being open only 2 or 3 days a week and then the restaurant closed.  I was not aware that they ever brought most of the food in--must have been after we sold our Waiohai week, which would be consistent with the time frame you note, when it was open only a couple days a week with a more limited menu.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 9, 2014)

Before Longboard's the restaurant wasn't all that bad. I remember using one of the dinner packages Marriott used to offer and enjoying a surf and turf meal and also a king crab buffet that was pretty good.


----------



## taffy19 (May 10, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Yesterday I received the spring newsletter to MOC Owners. There were a number of positive things in the letter, but the one I found particularly promising concerns Longboards Restaurant. I have long been disappointed in the quality of this restaurant, especially given its high cost. It also was open only for dinner.
> 
> The letter states that the resort's planned "improvements and enhancements" for 2014 include: "Longboards Restaurant will be replaced by the new Ka'anapali Grille & Tap Room and will be open breakfast, lunch and dinner."
> 
> I see no downside to this and hopefully it will be a restaurant worthy of its superb oceanfront location.


We are hoping too for an improvement. We like the fact that we can make reservations here but the lines weren't there this year so that tells you enough while the wait was long at the Hula Grill and Lelani's.

We enjoy their food and the prices are about the same as at Longboards. They all have prime locations on a beautiful beach and the more choice we have in walking distance, the better. 

They may want a change because they will get competition from the new Hyatt next door so that is a good thing and the MOC may have a better restaurant in the near future too.

I like the idea that it will be open for breakfast and lunch but we really like it around sunset time.


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 11, 2014)

We haven't received that letter yet, and other owners we have asked said they haven't received it either.  It's still not on the Week Owner's tab on my-vacation club either.  Curious...


----------



## MikeB2620 (May 18, 2014)

They have a website:  http://www.kgtr-hr.com

Not a lot of info though.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 18, 2014)

MikeB2620 said:


> They have a website:  http://www.kgtr-hr.com
> 
> Not a lot of info though.


I'm going to apply for the bartending job. I bartended for 12 years at a very exclusive country club out in the Hamptons in the 90s so I do have the experience. Now I just have to convince the wife and kids to make the move and we're there.


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 19, 2014)

*Jobs in Paradise...*

Joe, these may come in handy...

http://nebula.wsimg.com/890a8130db8...EB959CFBA4D8E1C01&disposition=0&alloworigin=1

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/bus/4414184224.html


----------

